# Can there be any other reason?



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

My 15 year old, Dave, has been eating like a horse for a few weeks.

Literally screaming at me to feed her every time I walk into the kitchen, however she is losing weight and you can feel her spine and ribs.

She's not been well for a while - she's on Metacam for arthritis, and regularly needs a course of antibiotics to get rid of recurrent URIs.

I've been to the vets and she has had blood tests that have ruled out hyperthyroidism or any problems with her kidneys or liver.

So my question is, is this likely to be cancer? The blood tests showed raised levels of inflammation that the vet put down to the arthritis and asked me to raise the Metacam dosage slightly for 2 weeks then take her in for more bloods. But every time I look at her I just see the big C .

Is raised inflammation indicative of cancer? I daren't Google....


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

hmm Just read post properly. 

Wish I had advice - just wondering if it’s age related? Huck is eating loads too - he’s 13 - and is skinny as everything. 

Fingers crossed all is ok.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't want to worry you but... Cancer could cause being hungry all the time and would mean despite what she eats she would be losing weight. And also inflammation.

However, I would suspect that if your vet thought this was a potential diagnosis they would have spoken to you about it. There is also the possibility that if it was cancer then they might have found something when examining her (both our cats who had intestinal cancer were initially diagnosed by feeling their tummy's, and then confirmed through further tests).

I think if you are worried you need to speak to your vet again, but if they haven't mentioned it up till now I do wonder if they think it's the case.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> hmm Just read post properly.
> 
> Wish I had advice - just wondering if it's age related? Huck is eating loads too - he's 13 - and is skinny as everything.
> 
> Fingers crossed all is ok.


It could be her age, but it really is constant. It's not like she does that much either. She basically eats and sleeps  It's a cat's life....


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> I don't want to worry you but... Cancer could cause being hungry all the time and would mean despite what she eats she would be losing weight. And also inflammation.
> 
> However, I would suspect that if your vet thought this was a potential diagnosis they would have spoken to you about it. There is also the possibility that if it was cancer then they might have found something when examining her (both our cats who had intestinal cancer were initially diagnosed by feeling their tummy's, and then confirmed through further tests).
> 
> I think if you are worried you need to speak to your vet again, but if they haven't mentioned it up till now I do wonder if they think it's the case.


I suspect that the vet really thought it would be her thyroid and that possibly clouded him looking for other things.

He looked at her teeth and felt her abdomen pretty thoroughly. Although he said her teeth were fine, I think that one of her canines might be giving her problems as she has started eating with her head weirdly tilted to one side...

I think another vet visit is in order


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Isn't cancer usually picked up on blood tests initially? I don't know much about it, sorry 

But hopefully it's just an age thing and she's otherwise well


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Rufus15 said:


> Isn't cancer usually picked up on blood tests initially? I don't know much about it, sorry
> 
> But hopefully it's just an age thing and she's otherwise well


I think the problem is that a raised inflammation marker could point towards anything from infection to cancer. I'll be booking her in again today.

She is driving me mad asking for food and I don't want to start getting annoyed with her...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hope you get an answer soon and that it isn't anything sinister ,x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ask for full bloods to be done, put your mind at rest.

Hoping all is well and Dave is just getting on as we all are


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Rufus15 said:


> Isn't cancer usually picked up on blood tests initially? I don't know much about it, sorry
> 
> But hopefully it's just an age thing and she's otherwise well


Cancer is not diagnosed by blood tests. Usually ultrasound is the first step in diagnosing cancer, or needle biopsy.

Sorry to hear you and Dave are going through this @MilleD


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MilleD said:


> She is driving me mad asking for food and I don't want to start getting annoyed with her...


I have one who does the same. Refuses what I offer, then waits until I am doing something and starts whining that he's hungry. Then of course I have to stop what I'm doing and feed him, then the others think it's dinnertime again (well, Teddy's being fed, so we're in with a chance). Teddy will actually jump on to my lap and give a dribbly purr, or stand on his back legs and attach himself to my leg, all the time wearing a panic-stricken, starving-to-death expression! It does wear you down, I agree.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@MilleD as you say signs of inflammation can be due to infection or an inflammatory condition such as arthritis, not necessarily cancer. And as lorilu said cancer is not diagnosed by blood tests.

Perhaps the inflammation could be related to her lungs? (as well as her arthritis) Does the vet know why Dave gets URI's - is it related to an old Feline Herpesvirus infection?

And, which antibiotic has she had to treat the URI's? Some ABs are less effective than others for URIs, especially ones that keep recurring. The most effective I have used for one of my cats is Doxycycline. Since a course of that 8 months ago he has had no repeat URI's . As a side note I too get URI's, (as I have asthma), and since being prescribed doxycycline the frequency of my infections has reduced considerably.

Is Dave having Yumove (or simular product) to help manage the arthritis?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

So sorry I can’t help, but an ultrasound scan sounds a sensible course of action. I know it’s hard shaking off those horrible feelings but you might be worrying unnecessarily. Please let us know how he gets on. xxx


----------



## Moglets (May 31, 2019)

How very worrying. It does sound exactly like hyperthyroidism. Did the vet actually _feel_ for a tumour, as well as get the blood test done? I'd be inclined to see a different vet & get that blood test repeated - in fact, as suggested, a full range of blood tests & thorough physical examination. It certainly sounds as if you can now feed your cat as much as it likes. Whatever is going on, whether disease or old age, leave a good supply of food to be eaten on demand & plenty of water, of course. Good dry food would be a good back-up, whether or not you usually feed it. Once a cat is losing weight, worrying about limited regular meals becomes a thing of the past.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Moglets said:


> How very worrying. It does sound exactly like hyperthyroidism. Did the vet actually _feel_ for a tumour, as well as get the blood test done? I'd be inclined to see a different vet & get that blood test repeated - in fact, as suggested, a full range of blood tests & thorough physical examination. It certainly sounds as if you can now feed your cat as much as it likes. Whatever is going on, whether disease or old age, leave a good supply of food to be eaten on demand & plenty of water, of course. Good dry food would be a good back-up, whether or not you usually feed it. Once a cat is losing weight, worrying about limited regular meals becomes a thing of the past.


Leaving food out would be really tricky as the fat git in my avatar will just hoover everything up. And it's difficult to separate them as she will just scratch at the door...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

chillminx said:


> @MilleD as you say signs of inflammation can be due to infection or an inflammatory condition such as arthritis, not necessarily cancer. And as lorilu said cancer is not diagnosed by blood tests.
> 
> Perhaps the inflammation could be related to her lungs? (as well as her arthritis) Does the vet know why Dave gets URI's - is it related to an old Feline Herpesvirus infection?
> 
> ...


Ooh, she's had a few different ABs for the URI which yes are related they think to a recurring virus. She first had an injectable one that lasted for 2 weeks, then tablets which I can't right now remember the name of.

I think it's an old thread of mine, I'll have to look.

I've not managed to get any yumove into her. Although I've not tried since she started to eat anything that didn't move - I'll try again.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

She's booked into the vets on Saturday morning.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Leaving food out would be really tricky as the fat git in my avatar will just hoover everything up. And it's difficult to separate them as she will just scratch at the door...


Microchip feeder MilleD - they work a treat! L H has put on over half a kilo since we got his.

Could fat git have been pinching her food?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Certain cancers can be detected by blood tests e.g Feline leukaemia


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I might be inclined to repeat HT test too.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Microchip feeder MilleD - they work a treat! L H has put on over half a kilo since we got his.
> 
> Could fat git have been pinching her food?




He tries, but we watch her as she eats. He's a sod though, sometimes when we turn our backs he grabs a chunk and pulls it out of the bowl - so he knows he's being naughty. I have to retrieve it off him.

I have considered the chip feeders - Fetch has 15% off for new customers so I was going to get them that way.

But Dave isn't chipped. I tried her with a collar but she became distressed so that's a bit of a no go unfortunately.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> I might be inclined to repeat HT test too.


Yes, we had to take her back in on the same day for more bloods as the T4 test didn't take, so I guess it's possible there is something wrong with their labwork.

I'll get them to do it again.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> He tries, but we watch her as she eats. He's a sod though, sometimes when we turn our backs he grabs a chunk and pulls it out of the bowl - so he knows he's being naughty. I have to retrieve it off him.
> 
> I have considered the chip feeders - Fetch has 15% off for new customers so I was going to get them that way.
> 
> But Dave isn't chipped. I tried her with a collar but she became distressed so that's a bit of a no go unfortunately.


We had to get LH chipped twice poor thing as original chip had moved. Be warned Dave will squeal as the needle is huge but it's def worth doing.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I hope Dave is okay. x 
Have you tried giving her meat as a treat? A few pieces might fill her up as it's quite dense.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Has she been tested for diabetes? I’d ask the vet to make sure the thyroid test includes antibodies not just the normal T4 test.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> We had to get LH chipped twice poor thing as original chip had moved. Be warned Dave will squeal as the needle is huge but it's def worth doing.


At the age she is?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jackie C said:


> I hope Dave is okay. x
> Have you tried giving her meat as a treat? A few pieces might fill her up as it's quite dense.


That's another weird thing. She has never been one for eating meat, but the chicken the rest have as a treat she has been gobbling down...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Matrod said:


> Has she been tested for diabetes? I'd ask the vet to make sure the thyroid test includes antibodies not just the normal T4 test.


She was tested a couple of years ago as she doesn't walk on her back toes, but down on her heels, which the vet said could indicate diabetes but she was clear. Perhaps I'll mention that too.

I think they did 2 thyroid tests last time (or they said they did), I'll ask them to repeat both.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Microchip feeder MilleD - they work a treat! L H has put on over half a kilo since we got his.
> 
> Could fat git have been pinching her food?


But its not been too successful for you? Hasn't Grace been nicking Little H s food?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Certain cancers can be detected by blood tests e.g Feline leukaemia


Feline Leukemia, which is diagnosed with a specific blood test, is a virus not a cancer.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> At the age she is?


If you want to try a feeder lol!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SbanR said:


> But its not been too successful for you? Hasn't Grace been nicking Little H s food?


She has lol!!! He does use it when she's not around though and she has given up breaking in!!

There is a guard you can get (which I've got) which stops them getting in from the back. Trouble is it makes the feeder even smaller for LH and with his big head that's no good. Would happily send to MilleD if she gets one though.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MilleD said:


> Ooh, she's had a few different ABs for the URI which yes are related they think to a recurring virus. She first had an injectable one that lasted for 2 weeks, then tablets which I can't right now remember the name of.
> 
> I think it's an old thread of mine, I'll have to look.
> 
> I've not managed to get any yumove into her. Although I've not tried since she started to eat anything that didn't move - I'll try again.


The most usual AB that vets seem to prescribe for URI's is Synulox. This was the AB my boy had but the URI kept coming back. If you can't find the printouts for Dave's past treatments you could phone the vet surgery and ask a vet nurse to check Dave's records which ABs she's had for a URI.

Doxycycline is available as a tablet called Ronaxan but I had a job getting my boy to take it in food or pill putty, even though he is usually co-operative. So I asked for the liquid form which had to be ordered in specially. Am so glad I did as it's much more effective than Synulox.

Have you tried mixing Yumove into some strong smelling fishy food to disguise the flavour?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

lorilu said:


> Feline Leukemia, which is diagnosed with a specific blood test, is a virus not a cancer.


Leukemia is cancer of the blood. The virus can cause lymphoma


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Have they done a snap test for FeLV?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Leukemia is cancer of the blood. The virus can cause lymphoma


*Feline Leukemia* (FeLV) is a virus, it is not the same thing as leukemia (cancer of the blood). Yes FeLV may cause lymphoma, but lymphoma is not detected by blood tests.

EDIT: I do not know if cats get "regular leukemia" (cancer of the blood) or not, when I try to search the only thing that comes up is regarding FeLV.



BarneyBobCat said:


> Certain cancers can be detected by blood tests e.g Feline leukaemia


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

She can be microchipped regardless of age. The needle hasn’t been huge for many years, though the U.K. may well be behind on that as they tend to be with many things. Ask your vet if they can get mini or Nano chips if not used as standard already. 

We’ve never had a kitten squeal over chipping, had a litter of 8 week olds done yesterday who didn’t even notice at all.


----------



## Moglets (May 31, 2019)

Ah! A Competitor! I do agree: invest in a microchip operated feeder. It solved similar problems here. I hope all goes well with the vet.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

spotty cats said:


> The needle hasn't been huge for many years, though the U.K. may well be behind on that as they tend to be with many things.
> 
> We've never had a kitten squeal over chipping, had a litter of 8 week olds done yesterday who didn't even notice at all.


Oh to live in infallible Aus - and have such well behaved cats - life must be terribly dull!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Oh to live in infallible Aus - and have such well behaved cats - life must be terribly dull!


It's not dull at all but thank you for your concern :Hilarious


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I’m only on a small canary island but the vet told me the chip needle is much smaller than it used to be! I think if the cat struggles a bit or the vet isn’t quick enough it might make the cat squeal but it’s only for a second.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Hope it goes well at the vets this morning @MilleD & you get some answers.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Morning cat chatters.

So Dave has been back to the vets this morning. They only tested for total T4. So the plan was to do a full thyroid panel, then if negative, investigate with sedation and x-rays.

However whilst taking the blood sample, they've found a mass on her throat under her jaw. Nothing can be seen from the inside of her mouth. He mentioned lymphoma,squamous cell carcinoma, and blocked saliva glands. We are still getting the thyroid test in case it's two things, but my gut is that the mass is what's making her eat loads.

She's booked in for a biopsy on Tuesday.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh no! All the best for Tuesday. Hope its something that can be easily corrected.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Matrod said:


> Hope it goes well at the vets this morning @MilleD & you get some answers.


Thank you for thinking of us this morning xx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Fingers and paws crossed for a good biopsy result, showing something easily treatable.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MilleD said:


> Morning cat chatters.
> 
> So Dave has been back to the vets this morning. They only tested for total T4. So the plan was to do a full thyroid panel, then if negative, investigate with sedation and x-rays.
> 
> ...


xxxxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Everything crossed it’s nothing sinister x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Dave, paws well and truly crossed that it's the most easy to deal with of all the possibilities. Hope you are okay @MilleD xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh :-( 

I hope the appointment for tuesday goes well and whatever they find it's something treatable.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Will be keeping fingers and paws crossed that Tuesday brings some better news for you x


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Crossing fingers, toes and paws for Tuesday


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

spotty cats said:


> She can be microchipped regardless of age. The needle hasn't been huge for many years, though the U.K. may well be behind on that as they tend to be with many things. Ask your vet if they can get mini or Nano chips if not used as standard already.
> 
> We've never had a kitten squeal over chipping, had a litter of 8 week olds done yesterday who didn't even notice at all.


@spotty cats

Mini microchips have been used as standard for pets in the UK for a number of years.

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/pet-advice/new-mini-microchips-for-domestic-pets-launched.html

I'm not aware the UK is "behind" other countries on anything or "many things" when it comes to veterinary medicine and/or pet care. The UK is often a world leader when it comes to pioneering vet care. We are not ignorant "_poms", _I promise you, _LOL :Hilarious _


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Everything crossed for Tuesday - will they try to remove what they can whilst she is under. Praying it’s something that can easily be sorted.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sending lots of positive vibes for this morning,keeping everything crossed that the biopsy proves to be nothing sinister x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

buffie said:


> Sending lots of positive vibes for this morning,keeping everything crossed that the biopsy proves to be nothing sinister x


Thanks @buffie . I'm beginning to wonder if it might be an abscess as it seems to be growing really quickly...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Every chance it could be xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Good luck for today @MilleD, sending heaps of positive vibes x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Thanks @buffie . I'm beginning to wonder if it might be an abscess as it seems to be growing really quickly...


Fingers crossed that's what it is MilleD. Topping up the vibes


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone.

I have taken her in, but asked to speak to the vet whilst I was there. She agreed that it could be an abscess and changed the consent form to either biopsy of mass, or cleaning of abscess if that's what it turns out to be.

I felt a bit weird saying goodbye to her. Back at home feeling sorry for myself now...

There's still the issue of her enormous appetite, but they've not had the full thyroid panel results back yet.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Try to keep busy.........I know that's a pointless thing to say ,its a horrible feeling waiting for news xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm working (well, I'm supposed to be...).

They said they will call me at 1pm ish.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

MilleD said:


> I'm working (well, I'm supposed to be...).
> 
> They said they will call me at 1pm ish.


Hope it's relatively positive news that comes back


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck today xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thinking of you both xxxxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

It is tough to wait, hope working helps. And fingers crossed the diagnosis will be as good as possible.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sending hugs and positive vibes!
Thinking of you both :Cat


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Waiting is just so horrible. Thinking of you both.
Hugs xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Love to you and Dave, paws well and truly crossed here xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thinking of you and Dave @MilleD 
For me the time goes very quickly when they are in as I go through every scenario to be prepared.

X


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Woke up thinning of you and Dave. xxxx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Good luck to both of you


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

You are all so lovely, I love Pet Forums :Happy

So, quick update - I nearly had kittens as they phoned 2 hours early!! - she immediately said "Nothing to worry about" when I answered the phone though...

So the lump was a huge abscess. I did suspect it might be, but the timing of it appearing made the vet from Saturday more concerned than he maybe would have been I guess.

They've cleaned it all out and given her antibiotics. The reason they called was to ask if she'd had her Metacam as they didn't want to double up, so I need to just carry on with that from this evening.

An abscess wouldn't increase appetite would it? Still waiting on the results of the additional thyroid tests.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> You are all so lovely, I love Pet Forums :Happy
> 
> So, quick update - I nearly had kittens as they phoned 2 hours early!! - she immediately said "Nothing to worry about" when I answered the phone though...
> 
> ...


That's great news!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for the update! An abscess that’s cleaned and being treated with antibiotics is good news! It doesn’t increase the appetite, no. Annie had abscesses twice and they neither made her more nor less hungry.

Hope the best for the thyroid test.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Excellent news that it's just an abcess! Fingers crossed for thyroid results soon


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh thank goodness! Now all we need is the thyroid sorted.

And now you can breathe


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

So sorry I missed this about Dave, good news it’s just an abscess, paws crossed it goes away now with treatment 
Paws crossed for the thyroid test.
Thinking of you both x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Great news it’s an abscess & nothing else, I’m surprised he was eating at all with that going on! Fingers crossed for the bloods now x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Matrod said:


> Great news it's an abscess & nothing else, I'm surprised he was eating at all with that going on! Fingers crossed for the bloods now x


She 

I think perhaps the Metacam was masking the pain symptom (not that cats like showing that right?), but like I said, she was eating strangely so must have been able to feel it.

Hopefully the ABs will do their work.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@MilleD - I'm glad to hear it was an abscess and not anything more worrying. I assume the abscess was from a puncture wound from a cat bite? How did she manage to get bitten, poor girl! Surely at her age she is too old to be fighting!

An infection such as an abscess would cause a fever, and it would be usual for the cat to lose their appetite. So I agree with you, the voracious appetite seems unlikely to be due to the abscess.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

chillminx said:


> @MilleD - I'm glad to hear it was an abscess and not anything more worrying. I assume the abscess was from a puncture wound from a cat bite? How did she manage to get bitten, poor girl! Surely at her age she is too old to be fighting!


I can't imagine she's been fighting, she's hard pressed to actually be awake most of the time (apart from when she is eating). So no idea where it's come from.

Shout out to Ceiling Kitty who has kindly sent me some info about possible causes - but something she did say was that she assumes Dave has been checked for Diabetes, and she was, but a while ago - not sure if they checked this time.

Is there a link between diabetes and getting things like abscesses? I've got something nagging at the back of my mind that there is...



chillminx said:


> An infection such as an abscess would cause a fever, and it would be usual for the cat to lose their appetite. So I agree with you, the voracious appetite seems unlikely to be due to the abscess.


There does seem to be more than one thing going on for sure.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mmm yes, diabetes could account for her ravenous appetite. I remember how ravenous my previous diabetic cat was before her blood sugar level was controlled. 

Although diabetes is not a direct cause of abscesses, there is a link. Abscesses can occur if there is a break in the skin which allows germs to get under the skin. They may occur more often in diabetics because of diabetics being more prone to infections, and the infections healing more slowly. 

It seems unlikely Dave was bitten by another cat as she sleeps most of the time. x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

chillminx said:


> Mmm yes, diabetes could account for her ravenous appetite. I remember how ravenous my previous diabetic cat was before her blood sugar level was controlled.
> 
> Although diabetes is not a direct cause of abscesses, there is a link. Abscesses can occur if there is a break in the skin which allows germs to get under the skin. They may occur more often in diabetics because of diabetics being more prone to infections, and the infections healing more slowly.
> 
> It seems unlikely Dave was bitten by another cat as she sleeps most of the time. x


Thanks for the info x

The only possibility is if Jasper has had a go at her, but they've been living together for years so I can't see it.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad it is sorted and I hope the reason for her appetite gets sorted x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to read that it was an abscess paws crossed that you soon have an answer to the increased appetite .
My Tortie girl who had diabetes didn't have an increased appetite ,infact there was no outward sign of it at all , only slightly increased water intake , mind you she already had a healthy appetite


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So I've picked her up, she doesn't look impressed...

Apparently they haven't done a blood glucose test, which I think is a bit remiss. And the full thyroid panel came back within the normal range.

So I think next stop is glucose checks. I'm not entirely sure how I'm going to get a urine sample yet. I forgot to get some Katkor (I think that's what it's called?) from the vet to bring home.

I don't really want to mess with her just now - I'll leave her be for a while. They have given her a 48 hour AB injection - Amoxycare if I'm reading the invoice right. Back in on Thursday to check it isn't filling up again.

It also appears that they have used £300 worth of Metronidazole which I think she said was to flush out the abscess (which she said they got an enormous amount out of :Vomit). Eek. 

It's times like this I'm glad she is on the monthly payment plan.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for the update! It must have been a huge abscess!
Fingers continue crossed.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

She's taken herself up to her favourite cupboard for a snooze. I will keep checking on her.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

MilleD said:


> She
> 
> I think perhaps the Metacam was masking the pain symptom (not that cats like showing that right?), but like I said, she was eating strangely so must have been able to feel it.
> 
> Hopefully the ABs will do their work.


Arghh, I know she's a she as well  sorry Dave!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

The lab should still have her blood, perhaps ask the vets to ring the lab to get them to test it. I’m sure my vet said the lab hold onto to it for a few days.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I have taken her in, but asked to speak to the vet whilst I was there. She agreed that it could be an abscess and changed the consent form to either biopsy of mass, or cleaning of abscess if that's what it turns out to be.
> 
> ...


Aww lovie! Hoping for some positive news soon. Thinking of you and Dave! xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Glad not too worrying.
Xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Matrod said:


> The lab should still have her blood, perhaps ask the vets to ring the lab to get them to test it. I'm sure my vet said the lab hold onto to it for a few days.


Yes they do, in case further tests are needed


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@MilleD - the blood test for diabetes needs to be a 'fasting' blood test. If Dave had not eaten for 12 hours before the blood was taken the lab should be able to test it for glucose levels.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

chillminx said:


> @MilleD - the blood test for diabetes needs to be a 'fasting' blood test. If Dave had not eaten for 12 hours before the blood was taken the lab should be able to test it for glucose levels.


Oh, it won't be any use then...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh such good news about the abscess - she must have been feeling rotten!

You can get katkor and similar (@Soozi has used other stuff) online if you need to do a sample.

Do you think the others could have been eating her food so what you are thinking is voracious appetite is actually she's hungry because she's not getting enough herself?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It’s great news it was just an abscess! I tried Katkor and Kit4cat but Saffy wouldn’t use either I’m afraid. Imo Kit4cat is more like littler texture so might try that first. Good luck hun. xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I am so pleased to read about how Dave got on, so good it's nothing more sinister.

Someone here won't use Katkor - so I had to catch his wee in a pyrex dish (he often does a wee with us in the room though, so I think he didn't mind at all). Or you could try the @ewelsh ladle method  Good luck.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am so pleased to read about how Dave got on, so good it's nothing more sinister.
> 
> Someone here won't use Katkor - so I had to catch his wee in a pyrex dish (he often does a wee with us in the room though, so I think he didn't mind at all). Or you could try the @ewelsh ladle method  Good luck.


Saffy literally sits on the litter lol! I did think of trying putting something underneath but I think maybe females squat lower than males?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh, yes Oscar sits almost on it for a wee - but didn't mind me popping a dish behind him to catch it


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, yes Oscar sits almost on it for a wee - but didn't mind me popping a dish behind him to catch it


He's a good boy! xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Oh such good news about the abscess - she must have been feeling rotten!
> 
> You can get katkor and similar (@Soozi has used other stuff) online if you need to do a sample.
> 
> Do you think the others could have been eating her food so what you are thinking is voracious appetite is actually she's hungry because she's not getting enough herself?


No, definitely not. I watch her eat normally as Teddi will try and steal it if I'm not watching. And he knows he shouldn't too as he tries to take biggest bit he can get his gob round and drag it out of the bowl.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MilleD said:


> I can't imagine she's been fighting, she's hard pressed to actually be awake most of the time (apart from when she is eating). So no idea where it's come from


I once came home from work to find Charlie-girl with a mammoth abcess on her chin - and she hadn't been out the previous couple of days so no idea where it could have come from. Could have been an altercation with Lori, but she's usually smart enough to avoid out and out fisticuffs, and Lori usually prefers to chase and try to smack her hind leg anyway.

Of course, this had to happen on the one day I'd had to work very late and didn't get back home until just after the vet shut for the evening! Thankfully it had bulged rather than gone deep, but even the vet said it was one of the stinkiest they'd ever treated...

Diabetes can exacerbate flesh wounds, so it's worth the checking. Can't remember if you said, but I assume she's up to date with wormer?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So I've been back in for a check up. Saw the original vet who found the 'lump', he's lovely.

Anyway, he drained a tiny bit of stuff off with a needle, and gave her another 48 hour AB shot.

Was going to give her some AB tablets, but they didn't have any small enough even broken up so he wants me to take her in on Saturday for another shot.

I mentioned about a diabetes test and she did apparently have her glucose levels tested in May, but he said that can fluctuate over the day and that a fructosamine (I think?) test gives a longer term look at the levels.

So he's sent yet more blood away for that. Should have the result on the morrow...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww glad all ok! Bless! I think it’s a good idea for another test better to be safe. xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Quick update. We've been back to the vets a couple of times, most recently today where she has lost over another 300 grams.

She's making a strange grinding sound when she eats, but he can't see anything in her mouth at the mo. 

I also pointed out that she looks uneven when she is sitting down, sort of bulging at one side. It's very difficult to see what's causing it though because of the loss of musculature in her hind legs.

So the upshot of today is that she is booked in for Friday for more bloods, sedation and an ultrasound and x-ray to try to cover all bases.

Then we will see where we go from there.

I have to admit, she is beginning to look really miserable now, just sits for hours with her head drooping. I really hope we get somewhere...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I hope the vet can give some answers - hope it goes well on Friday too


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Quick update. We've been back to the vets a couple of times, most recently today where she has lost over another 300 grams.
> 
> She's making a strange grinding sound when she eats, but he can't see anything in her mouth at the mo.
> 
> ...


Poor little mite she probably feels rotten. Hopefully the ABs will kick in soon. xxx


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Hope you get some answers and she is feeling better soon xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Poor Dave, I hope you get some answers at your appointment xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to read that things are no better ,keeping everything crossed that Friday brings some answers .
Sending lots of positive vibes your way x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww very sad to be reading this - poor love.

Has the abscess completely gone now?

Did they get the last lot of bloods back.

Wondering if the AB shots simply weren’t enough?

Hoping again this is nothing serious and something easily treatable. 

I’ve mentioned teeth grinding to out vets - Grace and Huck both do a weird chewing thing which seems to be nothing.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this @MilleD. Poor girl, bless her! xx

I hope some answers can be found from the next round of tests and if so, it's something that can be treated.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Aww very sad to be reading this - poor love.
> 
> Has the abscess completely gone now?
> 
> ...


Yes the abscess is gone. All the last lot of bloods came back clear. I pushed for a separate diabetes test and full HT panel.

I think the ABs did the job which they were supposed to which was to sort out the abscess mainly.

It's really frustrating when she is eating like a horse. He did say he'd seen a lecture recently about malabsorption so if the physical tests didn't show anything that would be the next port of call.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm not sure if they are all feeling some sort of solidarity at the moment. This was last night


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Dave  all fingers, toes and paws crossed at our end that the vet can figure out what is going on.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Poor Dave. Fingers crossed your vet can get to the bottom of what's wrong and it responds to treatment


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear Dave isn't good, sending lots of luck and crossing fingers for you both


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Poor Dave, hope you get some answers soon, and he starts to feel better. x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Lots of positive vibes for Dave, I hope you get some answers x


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sending more positive vibes and gentle hugs to You and Dave!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Best vibes for you both x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hope all goes well today with Dave @MilleD - let us know if you get a chance.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks Mrs F. Sadly I have another problem with her this morning.

Within the last ten minutes, her eyes have gone like this.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh, I do hope its nothing too serious MilleD. Sending lots of good wishes to you both.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh sh!t  Paws crossed it is nothing serious.
Sending lots of positive vibes for answers today and that whatever it is can be easily treated x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Well, she is in the vets. She was really reactive to light in the eye where the pupil is constricted.

The vet said as she is being kept in anyway that she would do a dye test to open the pupil so she can look behind it.

So I've left her there  She will be having her eye checked and bloods run then if the eye is nothing serious, the ultrasound and x-ray under sedation. 

So I guess it's just wait and see now....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Dave  on the plus side you did that just before you were going to the vets so they can look at everything. Paws well and truly crossed xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh goodness  extra strong vibes on their way x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Paws firmly crossed for Dave
Hoping that whatever is wrong with Dave that it’s easily treatable x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh no. 

Everything crossed for her Mille D xxxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sending lots of good vibes for Dave @MilleD and a big hug to you. x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks guys. Heard nothing as yet.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Fingers crossed for Dave. Sorry only just caught up with this thread from beginning to end.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So not particularly good news. They've not had chance to look at her eye, but the vet that I've been seeing has done bloods and the ultrasound.

The ultrasound shows thickening of her intestinal walls which is why she isn't absorbing nutrients from the food, he said this could be a symptom of IBD, but coupled with the blood results that are showing very high white cell count, he thinks it's pointing towards lymphoma.

Her gall bladder is also slightly enlarged, but he says that isn't as important considering other things that are going on.

He is going to look at her eye, he seems quite worried about it, and possibly get someone who is a cytology expert to look at the bloods, although she isn't in until Monday.

So I still wait.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> So not particularly good news. They've not had chance to look at her eye, but the vet that I've been seeing has done bloods and the ultrasound.
> 
> The ultrasound shows thickening of her intestinal walls which is why she isn't absorbing nutrients from the food, he said this could be a symptom of IBD, but coupled with the blood results that are showing very high white cell count, he thinks it's pointing towards lymphoma.
> 
> ...


Oh lovie I'm sorry there's no real positive news yet. I hope for better news on Monday. Such a worry. Sending healing vibes! ❤xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh goodness, I'm sorry to read that @MilleD - we shall continue to send positive thoughts. I do so hope that it isn't what they have suggested.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Keeping every thing crossed that there is another explanation for all of this ,More positive vibes on their way . xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hope its not what your vet thinks. Sending more supportive vibes


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> Hope its not what your vet thinks. Sending more supportive vibes


Thanks.

I think in my heart of hearts, I knew this would be the path we would end up taking all along.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I‘m so sorry you didn‘t have better news, good vibes being sent your way.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

So sorry it wasn’t better news. Keeping paws crossed for better news on Monday.
Sending positive vibes your way xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry it isn't better news. Is she home now or do they want to keep her to watch the eye? xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So very sorry to be reading this. 

It does sound as if something not so great is going on.

I hope that the news is better on Monday / is she staying in until then?

Will send healing positive wishes her way and hope that she can be treated easily and made comfortable. 

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Went to pick her up, no she isn't staying in.

I'd googled the eye issue earlier and got to the fact that it might be leukemia. And that is also what the vet thinks. trouble is that gives us the weird situation where we have two possible cancers.

Back in on Monday for another blood sample for the other vet to look at for a possible diagnosis.

And a steroid jab, which she can't have today as she had Metacam yesterday 

She's had antibiotics today. She's come home absolutely starving


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Lymphoma and leukaemia are a white blood cell issue and can therefore be linked unfortunately


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I’m glad she’s home. 

Until you know for sure what could be wrong I’d be inclined to give her whatever she wants. 

Did the vet suggest anything about her voracious appetite?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Dave  I'm so sorry @MilleD - I will keep you in my thoughts xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm gutted for you, I really hope there's better news from the specialist. Crossing fingers and paws


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Oh I'm glad she's home.
> 
> Until you know for sure what could be wrong I'd be inclined to give her whatever she wants.
> 
> Did the vet suggest anything about her voracious appetite?


Basically that she's starving to death. The thickening in the intestine means they aren't working to extract nutrients so the food is just passing straight through her.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Lymphoma and leukaemia are a white blood cell issue and can therefore be linked unfortunately


But I'm sure the vet said her bloods were negative for felv. Is that a different thing?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Does anyone know of anything that can get nutrients into her without it going through the digestive system? I guess what I need is something injectable but it probably doesn't exist.

I was looking at the pro-kolin enterogenic sachets for supporting digestion, but they need to pass through her intestines so not sure it would do any good.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

And for light relief - meanwhile in Jasper's life...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@MilleD the only thing I can think is B12 and iron injections, not sure of anything else for human use which I suspects directly translates to feline use. Obviously there are glucose drips (I know, not strictly nutrition) and for humans we can add certain vitamins (for want if a better way of describing it) to fluids and they go IV - but that's generally just to correct a low level of a particular thing. I wish I could help, I am so sad for you sitting up all night worrying about Dave.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

It wasn't ALL night 

This is her this morning, her eyes look better but I don't know if the effects of the dilating dye will have worn off yet. She's waiting for me to give her yet more food here.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

This is so sad MilleD. Poor Dave. Thinking of you both


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I’m sorry the news wasn’t so good, I’ve been there with Matilda with a very similar thing, it’s bloody horrible.

I’d second the b12 injection & I’d add in a digestive enzyme to try & get some nutrients to absorb.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

MilleD said:


> But I'm sure the vet said her bloods were negative for felv. Is that a different thing?


FeLV is a virus that causes cancer, its not actually leukemia. So I would think she could be negative for FeLV but still have cancer


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Poor girl. She does look better this morning. I would be inclined to ask the vet to put her on a drip for a day or two to get some nutrition into her.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Treaclesmum said:


> Poor girl. She does look better this morning. I would be inclined to ask the vet to put her on a drip for a day or two to get some nutrition into her.


I'm not sure I fancy that. For one, she will absolutely hate it, and second a cat I had a few years back died in their non 24 hours attended hospital overnight.

I also can't help thinking it wouldn't help her much.

I carried up upstairs earlier to get her away from the food obsession a little. She settled down with me for a while.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

The steroids will make her want to eat constantly too so that might not be helping. 
I’m so sorry you’ve got to wait until Monday for news.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Soozi said:


> The steroids will make her want to eat constantly too so that might not be helping.
> I'm so sorry you've got to wait until Monday for news.


She hasn't had the steroid yet. That's Monday but you're right, it won't help I guess. Just might make her feel a bit better.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Poor Dave and poor you! It’s good to see her settled with you. 
Thinking of you both


----------



## Mrs Brown (Jun 26, 2019)

MilleD said:


> She hasn't had the steroid yet. That's Monday but you're right, it won't help I guess. Just might make her feel a bit better.


Thinking of you and your lovely cat.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I don’t think they’d give her fluids if she’s not dehydrated. 

But I second the B12 injections.

When Ben has cancer of the intestines we just gave him B12 injections every couple of weeks - they definitely made a difference to him. 

We also decided to give him all his favourite foods etc however rubbish they were. 

It was about trying to make him as comfortable as possible for as long as possible. 

Is Dave on painkillers? 
Don’t know if AD would help? 
Might be worth asking the vet.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh gosh, really sorry to hear it wasn't better news :'(


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I wish I had some advice but I don't , all I can do is send all the positive vibes I can find and to let you know I'm thinking of you and Dave xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> I don't think they'd give her fluids if she's not dehydrated.
> 
> But I second the B12 injections.
> 
> ...


Did you have to take him to the vets for the b12? It's just she hates the journey so it would need to be good to make it worthwhile.

Sorry, what's AD? She was on metacam but I've had to stop that to get the steroid injection on Monday.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MilleD said:


> Did you have to take him to the vets for the b12? It's just she hates the journey so it would need to be good to make it worthwhile.
> 
> *Sorry, what's AD?* She was on metacam but I've had to stop that to get the steroid injection on Monday.


https://www.animeddirect.co.uk/hills-prescription-diet-ad-caninefeline-wet-24x156g-can.html
It should be available in lots of outlets some will stock individual cans.Vets often sell it.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Are you confident with giving subcutaneous injections @MilleD? If so, you could persuade your vet to let you give it yourself. I did the B12 jabs for two of my previous cats


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm hoping Monday will put us more in the picture.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We used to take Ben but you could ask vet if they’d be happy to show you how to do it. 

I found the benefits were definitely worth it. You’d know after one. 

ADs meant anti depressant - but higher nutrient food might be a good idea (thanks Buffie). 

You can get food for cats with IBD to help them get more nutrients.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

xxxx Thanks for the pics. xxxxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Are you confident with giving subcutaneous injections @MilleD? If so, you could persuade your vet to let you give it yourself. I did the B12 jabs for two of my previous cats


Yes, we did this with Yoshi too.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've taken her outside to get some fresh air

Jasper is looking after her. What is it with cats and boxes?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

@huckybuck sorry I just assumed (wrongly) that you were talking about food .Anti depressant's didn't even enter my head.


----------



## Ottery (Jun 14, 2019)

So sorry to hear this @MilleD Two of my cats died of lymphoma. I think there are a lot of different lymphomas though, my cats' symptoms were not like yours (no ravenous appetite) so I can't offer any suggestions. Good idea about the A/D, worth a try - but I'd give her whatever she wants. I agree with you about avoiding the drip scenario, we did that with one of mine and she hated it, pulled the drip out, and was really miserable. As she didn't have long left I wanted her back home.

I love the pics - that is a mega box, my cats would be jealous!

I hope you have a good weekend with Dave and Jasper.
x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

buffie said:


> https://www.animeddirect.co.uk/hills-prescription-diet-ad-caninefeline-wet-24x156g-can.html
> It should be available in lots of outlets some will stock individual cans.Vets often sell it.


I'll ask my vet, I get a discount from them with the plan she is on. It's been costing me £28 for a while, but I'm pretty sure I'm making my money back now 


If I wanted a food specifically for the ibd symptom of thickened intenstines, would that work or is there something better?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> We used to take Ben but you could ask vet if they'd be happy to show you how to do it.
> 
> I found the benefits were definitely worth it. You'd know after one.
> 
> ...


Anti depressants is interesting. I'm a bit worried that because she is coming off the metacam, her joints will hurt which won't help her mood.

I will ask the vet on Monday about b12 and ADs


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MilleD said:


> I've taken her outside to get some fresh air
> 
> Jasper is looking after her. What is it with cats and boxes?
> View attachment 412106


My cats have, on occasion, had boxes that big too! Washing machine boxes! They take up half my apartment, but I let them keep it for a few months, before it starts to smell a bit gamy for some reason, then out it goes.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MilleD said:


> I'll ask my vet, I get a discount from them with the plan she is on. It's been costing me £28 for a while, but I'm pretty sure I'm making my money back now
> 
> 
> If I wanted a food specifically for the ibd symptom of thickened intenstines, would that work or is there something better?


I honestly don't know........I probably should as Meeko has IBD but I don't think he is suffering quite so badly with the thickened intestines so does get enough nutrients from his food.
Would Dave eat raw food ,that seems to be well received by many IBD cats.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

buffie said:


> I honestly don't know........I probably should as Meeko has IBD but I don't think he is suffering quite so badly with the thickened intestines so does get enough nutrients from his food.
> Would Dave eat raw food ,that seems to be well received by many IBD cats.


I don't think she would, she's never shown any interest when I've given the others bits. I'm defrosting some chicken for dinner so I'll test the theory later. Thanks.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lorilu said:


> My cats have, on occasion, had boxes that big too! Washing machine boxes! They take up half my apartment, but I let them keep it for a few months, before it starts to smell a bit gamy for some reason, then out it goes.




This one had six chairs, two footstools and a side table it in. Quite impressive. Sadly the OH has stolen it to take it to the tip so that's the end of play time


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

I've been laid up after fracturing my spine so missed the start of this. I think I've read through all the replies but the laptop isn't that easy to use lying down. I need a better phone.
Have you considered feline diabetes? My husband's sheep dog had it (canine) and the symptoms were exacylt as you describe. She perked up really well once they got her insulin dose sorted out.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ExD said:


> I've been laid up after fracturing my spine so missed the start of this. I think I've read through all the replies but the laptop isn't that easy to use lying down. I need a better phone.
> Have you considered feline diabetes? My husband's sheep dog had it (canine) and the symptoms were exacylt as you describe. She perked up really well once they got her insulin dose sorted out.


Hi @ExD yes she has been tested for diabetes and it came back negative.

How on earth have you fractured your spine?! Sending you lots of healing vibes for a quick recovery xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Can someone recommend a good pre-made raw to try please? I'm a little concerned about the TB link that's been reported.

Thanks x


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’m sorry about Dave. She looks bright in herself.

B12 deficiency can cause IBS type symptoms and leg problems from tingling (maybe explains the odd leg position). Unfortunately the injections are not instant (at least not for me personally).


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

What's a pre made raw?
(sorry I'm a bit out of touch)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think @buffie 's suggestion of the Hills AD food is a really good one - most vets would have something similar to offer for a cat recovering from illness.

Hills and RC do Gastro/Digestive foods but we use Virbac (HPM) Gastro for Little H as it has the highest meat content I could find in a dry IBD food - he wouldn't eat any wet.

I had no success with raw sadly either.

LH put on about 1kg in just a few weeks once he started eating this!!

You could think about giving her a nutritional supplement - the first one that came up when I googled was Nutrivit Plus by Vet IQ 
(for some reason I can't copy and paste on my mac today arghh) but there are probably lots out there.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Her pupil is starting to constrict again, but at least she was playing this morning.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

No comments on the state of my sofa by the way, the cats did it. Well, Ralph and Teddi did it


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MilleD said:


> No comments on the state of my sofa by the way, the cats did it. Well, Ralph and Teddi did it


 pfft. Just furniture, has no nerve endings or emotions.  After all: "In a cat's eyes, all things belong to cats." (credit English proverb)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> No comments on the state of my sofa by the way, the cats did it. Well, Ralph and Teddi did it


My recliner is in a worse state. Started years ago by a naughty Persian X rescue


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MilleD 
Sorry to hear about your girl. No advice just sympathy.

@ExD I think it prepackaged raw sold in portion sizes.
Hope you are recovering.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning, I hope you get some answers today and whatever it is that’s wrong is easily treatable.
Thinking of you & Dave this morning & sending a truck load of positive healing vibes Dave's way xx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thinking of you, too, with my fingers crossed.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lots of positive vibes being sent for today hun! xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thinking of you and Dave @MilleD xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Well this morning was an exercise in information overload...

She was given a steroid injection and I have tablets to start from Wednesday.

I asked about an alternative painkiller as recommended by ceiling kitty (who has been wonderful by the way) and got given enough syringes of vetergesic to last until Friday.

She had bloods taken for cytology checks. My normal vet didn't work today but he came in to do the slides and transport to where the other vet is working. He's so lovely.

I asked about b12 and if I could administer the injections. At first she said they were out and that it isn't the done thing to let a client do it. But then the practice manager must have come in as she came back from taking the bloods and said she had good news. She had found some b12, and the manager said I could do the injections. So I did the first under supervision and it was fine. She did say ordinarily they wouldn't let people but I seemed responsible. Unsure where she got that from!!

Only issue is the b12 bottle says it's for sheep and goats . But I assume b12 is b12.

So the upshot is I've got tons of supplies! Dave is upstairs sleeping so I'll see how she is in a bit. Will get more info on the bloods later.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh goodness! I’d be so nervous if I had to administer that lot! Lol! 
So all rests on the blood results now? I hope you have some answers later. 
What did they say about Dave’s eye? 
Lovie I know it’s just awful waiting for news. 
Chin up and hope for good news later. 
xxx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Waiting is really horrible but obviously Dave is in very good hands with you and the vet.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Soozi said:


> Oh goodness! I'd be so nervous if I had to administer that lot! Lol!
> So all rests on the blood results now? I hope you have some answers later.
> What did they say about Dave's eye?
> Lovie I know it's just awful waiting for news.
> ...


They still aren't sure. She had her blood pressure taken in case it was high and that was causing the eye issue - I had no idea they take it on their tails! - but it was actually quite low.

The bloods still might not be definitive, they suspect the eye is a symptom of leukemia, but it may not be showing in the blood which means bone marrow tests would be needed, which I'm not prepared to put her through.

And the suspected lymphoma may not show either.

It may be a case of symptomatic treatment. I've ordered the vitamin stuff that @huckybuck mentioned and it's coming tomorrow so that might help. If the b12 helps it would be good x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So glad to hear you got the supplies you asked for. Hopefully it'll keep Dave comfortable, and cut down on those stressful vet trips.
Keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ChaosCat said:


> Waiting is really horrible but obviously Dave is in very good hands with you and the vet.


What a nice thing to say. Needs must I guess
:Angelic


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

She's just eaten some animonda carny which she has always refused...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> They still aren't sure. She had her blood pressure taken in case it was high and that was causing the eye issue - I had no idea they take it on their tails! - but it was actually quite low.
> 
> The bloods still might not be definitive, they suspect the eye is a symptom of leukemia, but it may not be showing in the blood which means bone marrow tests would be needed, which I'm not prepared to put her through.
> 
> ...


Bone marrow test was the only way they could be sure that Liddy actually did have FeLv but it's a very painful procedure and she wasn't up to it anyway. I don't blame you for not putting Dave through that.
Lets keep everything crossed that they can find what ever it is and keep her comfortable. XXX


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

It sounds as though this mornings vet visit went as well as it could have considering the circumstances , fingers crossed the bloods give some answers'
I'm sure you will be fine giving the B12 inj , I was a bit wary when Puss was diagnosed with diabetes and would need insulin but once I got the hang of it it was so easy .
Topping up the PF vibes and sending them special delivery x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Glad you've got some supplies & the vit b12, I was the same as @buffie about giving injections (Lady dog was diagnosed diabetic last year, having to give two insulin injections day). I'm sure I could do it in my sleep now. Still not nice but as you said needs must.
Keeping everything crossed for answers from bloods.
Topping up the positive vibes xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm quite surprised I've heard nothing about the bloods today. But I guess they didn't say it would be today. Just kind of assumed...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well @MilleD it sounds like Dave is having excellent care - and it's amazing what you can get used to doing. I hope the results come through tomorrow - I often think the waiting is worst than knowing, as you can then start to process what is going on (if something is) and learning what to do about it. Well done Dave eating the Animonda, perhaps she knows she is short on something that the Animonda contains  Good girl, Dave. Holding you in my thoughts.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

buffie said:


> It sounds as though this mornings vet visit went as well as it could have considering the circumstances , fingers crossed the bloods give some answers'
> I'm sure you will be fine giving the B12 inj , I was a bit wary when Puss was diagnosed with diabetes and would need insulin but once I got the hang of it it was so easy .
> Topping up the PF vibes and sending them special delivery x


I think the only thing I hadn't realised when watching the vet do it is the 'tent' shape they make to push the needle into. I do now though


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Glad it went as well as it could at the vets, that’s great they’re letting do the injections at home. I thought I’d never be able to do it when Rodney was on insulin but you soon get used to it, I always injected into the side of the tent, I found it much easier. I hope you hear back about the bloods in the morning, it’s rubbish you’re still having to wait.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear Dave has been so poorly bless her. Very good news that she has eaten some AC, when one of my boys was off his food a B12 injection had him eating again by the time we got back from the vets it was that good.

Wishing you both all the very best x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased you are getting somewhere and hopefully Dave will be feeling lots more comfortable already. I tended to see a difference within a few hours of the B12 being given. That and painkillers and hopefully Dave will have a new lease of life for a while. 

Depending on what they tested for some of the bloods can sometimes take a bit longer to come back if they are sent off. I seem to recall the pancreatic tests being among those taking 3/4 days.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MilleD said:


> Well this morning was an exercise in information overload...
> 
> She was given a steroid injection and I have tablets to start from Wednesday.
> 
> ...


So glad she has pain meds. Good recovery on whoever it was who didn't want to give you the b-12 haha. Remember to keep it in a dark spot. Light is not good for B-12. The needles are so tiny she probably wont even notice. I used to give B-12 to my little CKD kitty. That was many years ago. My vet never even blinked when I asked to do them at home. xxxxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lorilu said:


> So glad she has pain meds. Good recovery on whoever it was who didn't want to give you the b-12 haha. Remember to keep it in a dark spot. Light is not good for B-12. The needles are so tiny she probably wont even notice. I used to give B-12 to my little CKD kitty. That was many years ago. My vet never even blinked when I asked to do them at home. xxxxx


Interestingly, the polish lady I saw today said that in Poland they give out things for owners to inject on a regular basis.

Which confuses me when folks moan about the deregulation that will happen when we leave the EU.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Poland has been an EU member since 2004 though... so if there's an EU regulation which forbids supplying meds for owners to inject their cats it should apply to Poland, same as the UK. 

My vet was happy 15 yrs ago to let me inject my cat with insulin twice a day, and 10 yrs ago to give SubQ fluids by injection to another cat. I don't think she would have minded me injecting Vit B12 either if I had requested it.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

chillminx said:


> Poland has been an EU member since 2004 though... so if there's an EU regulation which forbids supplying meds for owners to inject their cats it should apply to Poland, same as the UK.


I know, that's the point I was trying to make , it's plainly our own regulations, not the EU's. So fearing it will disappear when we leave is wrong.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

My Spanish vets are happy to give me antibiotics to inject at home. One type has to be injected every second day, so it would be awfully stressful to have to take a cat to the vet for them. It’s under prescription, naturally. Though some prescriptions I have to collect from the normal, human pharmacy.

I hope Dave is feeling brighter.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoping for blood results today! fingers crossed better to know what you are dealing with and start the best course of treatment. Glad Dave is feeling brighter!
XXX


----------



## ExD (Jul 1, 2016)

Vets allow clumsy farmers like my husband to inject their animals themselves, mine has been doing it for years and had no qualms injecting Miss Flip with her meds when she was alive. 
While I flinched and hurt her trying to be gentle , he was in there and out again without the cat seeming to even notice. I think its a case of having the confidence.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning, just wondering how Dave is?
Have you heard from the vets regarding blood results?
Keeping everything crossed & sending heaps of positive vibes her & your way xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

^^^^ Me too! Keep looking in for an update. xxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Count me in xxxxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

.................Me 3 xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So the news from the lady who looked at the slides on Monday seems promising.

The vet that gave me the info used some words I didn't quite catch as I was in a busy place, but he said that the upshot is that she couldn't see any abnormalities in the blood cells - no markers for leukaemia and the lymphocytes were normal. So they are fairly happy we aren't looking at lymphoma which is good news.

He says they still think there may be a leukaemia possibility (partly due to the eye issue), but it isn't showing in the blood so the only way to know for sure is through some sort of sample test.

We are going to see how she responds to the steroids and B12, she still has the runs something chronic but is drinking a lot of water so I'm hoping she won't get dehydrated.

She ate 2 and a half trays of Lily's kitchen this morning, I managed to get the first steroid tablet dose in whilst she had her mouth half full...

I'm booked in next Monday for them to see how she is getting on. He is hoping the B12 will help with the malabsorption problem. She had lost a bit more weight when she was weighed on Monday.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

That sounds like good news to me! It's great to know she had no cancer markers! All paws were crossed for her 

I do hope the B12 helps her regain some weight xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hmmm! I hope it’s not a case of having to do bone marrow tests hun? It’s good news about the bloods so Hope leukemia can be ruled out and they don’t have to do any invasive testing. Keeping everything crossed. The steroids make them eat more so that should help her. Keep checking her gums to make sure they are nice and pink. 
Thinking of you both! xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update @MilleD The bloods seem to be showing mainly "good news" in that there is nothing worrying showing up.
I'm sorry if I missed it before but is the dire rear new or become worse since Dave has been on all the meds.
I found with Meeko that certain pro biotics and the steroids had some pretty bad side effects with him.
Keeping everything crossed that Dave will be soon feeling a lot better and that whatever is wrong is easily sorted x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

buffie said:


> Thanks for the update @MilleD The bloods seem to be showing mainly "good news" in that there is nothing worrying showing up.
> I'm sorry if I missed it before but is the dire rear new or become worse since Dave has been on all the meds.
> I found with Meeko that certain pro biotics and the steroids had some pretty bad side effects with him.
> Keeping everything crossed that Dave will be soon feeling a lot better and that whatever is wrong is easily sorted x


The diarrhoea has been going on a while. Literally squirts out of her. The vet knows, but perhaps I didn't express how bad it was.

I've ordered some probiotic powder so I'm hoping that might help.

It's a bit undignified for her because although she's being really good and going in the tray, she's getting in a bit of a mess when she tries to cover it. She had it on her back yesterday and her head today. Poor girl.

I'm really hoping the B12 is going to help, I did notice the last clean up seemed slightly less liquid so I'm really hoping it's getting better.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> The diarrhoea has been going on a while. Literally squirts out of her. The vet knows, but perhaps I didn't express how bad it was.
> 
> I've ordered some probiotic powder so I'm hoping that might help.
> 
> ...


When Liddy was in hospital she got terrible squits they put her on Fortiflora and it did stop it after a few days plus cats seem to love the taste it smells of oxo cubes! Lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

[


MilleD said:


> The diarrhoea has been going on a while. Literally squirts out of her. The vet knows, but perhaps I didn't express how bad it was.
> 
> I've ordered some probiotic powder so I'm hoping that might help.
> 
> ...


Poor Dave that must be upsetting for her ,I hope you are right that there might be a slight improvement , if so I hope she is soon a lot firmer .



Soozi said:


> When Liddy was in hospital she got terrible squits they put her on Fortiflora[/B] and it did stop it after a few days plus cats seem to love the taste it smells of oxo cubes! Lol


Isnt it odd how cats react differently to certain preparations ,
if I use more than a sprinkling of Forti Flora to kick start Meeko's appetite on a day where he doesn't want to eat he gets the squits and he isn't prone to dire rear normally  .


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

buffie said:


> [
> 
> Poor Dave that must be upsetting for her ,I hope you are right that there might be a slight improvement , if so I hope she is soon a lot firmer .
> 
> ...


I think Chillminx uses Bioglan but not sure if it's got a taste or not.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Soozi said:


> I think Chillminx uses Bioglan but not sure if it's got a taste or not.


I already give Meeko Bio Glan and have done for a few months now , but it doesn't have the same effect that FortiFlora has by encouraging him to eat breakfast when he doesn't really want it .
I find the Bioglan more useful than the FortiFlora in all other ways though.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

buffie said:


> I already give Meeko Bio Glan and have done for a few months now , but it doesn't have the same effect that FortiFlora has by encouraging him to eat breakfast when he doesn't really want it .
> I find the BoiGlan more useful than the FortiFlora in all other ways though.


I only ever used a sprinkle of FF on Liddy's wet food when I was desperately trying to wean her off dry But used it again on Saffy when she had a squitty bot a while back and it did the trick.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Well I hope I don't make things worse - I've ordered this

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01LY4YWOL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The Nitri-vit that HB found in her search has come as well.

I may be guilty of trying too many things at once....


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Well I hope I don't make things worse - I've ordered this
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01LY4YWOL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


I think try the nutrivit and see how it goes. I agree if you try too many things at once it would be hard to establish what is helping and what isn't. I think the probiotic should help the diarrhea tho.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I agree with @Soozi as someone who in the past has tried throwing too many things into the mix ,try them one at a time to see if 
a. they help but more importantly b. that they don't make things worse.
Paws crossed there is an improvement soon x


----------



## figandcleo (Aug 8, 2019)

Do NOT Google! I hope she is okay and do really hope it is not the dreaded C. I love the name Dave for her, what a quirky name. Sending you love, hope she gets better.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad to hear the bloods are ok - I know you are none the wiser but everything crossed she starts to feel better with all the meds and stuff.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So I'm desperate now. Her diarrhoea is horrendous still.

At yet another vet appointment yesterday she had lost another just over 300g.

But now she seems to not want to eat. Or at least she cries for it, then has a couple of licks and walks away. I've syringe fed half a sachet of lick-e-lix into her mouth this morning, but pretty sure that's not going to sustain her.

I've got some Royal Canin Sensitivity Control food on order, but that won't help any if she won't eat.

I'm supposed to be getting 3 days of faecal samples, but I don't really know how, I got a tiny bit last night and this morning, but is that enough to test for parasites/giardia etc?

I gave her her steroid and the gabapentin she was prescribed yesterday with her breakfast, but she ate so little I'm afraid that will do more harm than good.

The vet is going the route of IBD, along with checking for other things, but she is now only 2.68kg and I'm afraid a tipping point may have been crossed.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Gutted for you and Dave. 

I hope the vet finds out the reason and can help. Fingers crossed tightly.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Poor girl. Can you book her into the vets to be monitored and put on a drip for feeding. So she doesn't go downhill further while they are sorting out the cause.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Summercat said:


> Poor girl. Can you book her into the vets to be monitored and put on a drip for feeding. So she doesn't go downhill further while they are sorting out the cause.


Trouble is, my cat Elli died in there. They said it was 24 hour manned and that she died at 7am, but I saw on her record that someone had typed that she died "sometime during the night". Which plainly they wouldn't have put if they knew....


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no  she’s not dehydrated is she? That will make her feel really lousy. Heaps of positive vibes on their way x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Feeling so helpless. Thinking of you and Dave and sending lots of supportive vibes


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Matrod said:


> Oh no  she's not dehydrated is she? That will make her feel really lousy. Heaps of positive vibes on their way x


He did check her skin and gums yesterday when I asked. Wasn't brilliant, but nothing to panic about.

I've just watched her drinking. She's eaten a couple of bits of Webbox food in gravy - I've tried so many things to get her to eat, the kitchen is full of cat food....

I've also put some of the Nitri-vit in her mouth. Just trying to get some nutriment into her.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

She feels cold too so I've put the heating on. Where she lies in the bedroom there is a pipe under the floor which should feel nice to her.

I on the other hand, may melt.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to be reading this latest news,would it be possible to get a referral to a specialist vets who may be able to find out just what is going on.
At least that way if she had to be an in patient you could be sure she was being looked after 24/7.
Keeping everything crossed there is an improvement soon xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

buffie said:


> So sorry to be reading this latest news,would it be possible to get a referral to a specialist vets who may be able to find out just what is going on.
> At least that way if she had to be an in patient you could be sure she was being looked after 24/7.
> Keeping everything crossed there is an improvement soon xx


I'm really not sure she is up to being prodded and poked any more.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MilleD said:


> I'm really not sure she is up to being prodded and poked any more.


Poor girl , what a worry for you x.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Trouble is, my cat Elli died in there. They said it was 24 hour manned and that she died at 7am, but I saw on her record that someone had typed that she died "sometime during the night". Which plainly they wouldn't have put if they knew....


Hun I wouldn't be happy at all with Dave's weight! Have they suggested a feeding tube? she will get worse if she's not eating. You said they were investigating for leukemia? What's happened there? 
If she feels cold you need to keep her very warm that's important. Is she lethargic?
I'm thinking she needs referring to a specialist tbh. Did they take more bloods yesterday? You must be very worried. Keeping everything crossed she will turn a corner soon.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Soozi said:


> Hun I wouldn't be happy at all with Dave's weight! Have they suggested a feeding tube? she will get worse if she's not eating. You said they were investigating for leukemia? What's happened there?
> If she feels cold you need to keep her very warm that's important. Is she lethargic?
> I'm thinking she needs referring to a specialist tbh. Did they take more bloods yesterday? You must be very worried. Keeping everything crossed she will turn a corner soon.


They can't confirm leukaemia without biopsies, which she isn't strong enough to get.

They didn't take more blood yesterday.

I'm going to have to water some food down and feed her with a syringe if she won't eat. They didn't mention a feeding tube.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Fecal samples would be high on my list as they aren’t invasive.

But she has been through such a lot poor girl (you too).


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> They can't confirm leukaemia without biopsies, which she isn't strong enough to get.
> 
> They didn't take more blood yesterday.
> 
> I'm going to have to water some food down and feed her with a syringe if she won't eat. They didn't mention a feeding tube.


I'm sorry I remember you saying they needed biopsies and I agree that's very invasive and not a good idea in her condition. I think they need to keep testing her blood as that can change from day to day. You could ask about a feeding tube.
What was her starting weight? Is she feeling a bit warmer now? A few spoonfuls of food a day will not be enough to sustain her and keep her organs functioning properly this would be my worry.
You only need very small amounts of poo for testing btw! About the size of half your thumb.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Fecal samples would be high on my list as they aren't invasive.
> 
> But she has been through such a lot poor girl (you too).


Yes, I'm attempting to get the samples, I think I've got 2 days so far.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Soozi said:


> I'm sorry I remember you saying they needed biopsies and I agree that's very invasive and not a good idea in her condition. I think they need to keep testing her blood as that can change from day to day. You could ask about a feeding tube.
> What was her starting weight? Is she feeling a bit warmer now? A few spoonfuls of food a day will not be enough to sustain her and keep her organs functioning properly this would be my worry.
> You only need very small amounts of poo for testing btw! About the size of half your thumb.


That's good because there really isn't much in the ones I've got.

She used to weigh around 5 kilos. But has been losing as she got older.

When I first noticed she was eating loads (how I wish for that now!) she was around 3.5kg.

She's outside at the moment, lying in the sunshine. I noticed as she walked though that she staggers now and then so she must be weak.

I'm going to try and get some of the sensitivity control food into her today. And in case I can't, I've booked her into the vets at 09:10 in the morning.

I've mentioned tube feeding on the booking form.

I'd go today if my usual vet was in (or even the other 2 that have been involved...).


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry have been reading this thread, not commenting because I didn't know what to say except poor you and Dave really.

Am taking tube feeding is the same in dogs and cats, especially if I go off my own experience of my dog being fed via a tube. Yes it has benefits, but it's usually used as a very last resort as the tube has to be stitched in place round the nose, and hence done under a quick GA. In my Yorkies case he had severe trauma to his neck so although poor little blighter wanted to eat, it was a physical impossibility. The vets did uhhm and ahhh about tube feeding him, and yes it was the best option. However, he was receiving 24 hour care...which was 24 hour care at OOH vets, Vets Now.

@MilleD do you know if your vets now work in conjunction with an out of hours vets, like vets now? Or is it still their own out of hours service? I ask this because our vets do keep who they class as none critical on their premises over night, with a late night check, then in early morning. Any patients they deem 'critical' go to ooh vets, which is vets now.

In stead of getting fluids down her in just water, can you get broth in to her. Make some up for her, whilst it's still liquid try that. 
There was a food mentioned here a while back that said was a waste of money but it was broth.
There is also liquivite, in the dog community it's recommended for ill dogs and pretty much what they use to syringe feed anyway.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> Sorry have been reading this thread, not commenting because I didn't know what to say except poor you and Dave really.
> 
> Am taking tube feeding is the same in dogs and cats, especially if I go off my own experience of my dog being fed via a tube. Yes it has benefits, but it's usually used as a very last resort as the tube has to be stitched in place round the nose, and hence done under a quick GA. In my Yorkies case he had severe trauma to his neck so although poor little blighter wanted to eat, it was a physical impossibility. The vets did uhhm and ahhh about tube feeding him, and yes it was the best option. However, he was receiving 24 hour care...which was 24 hour care at OOH vets, Vets Now.
> 
> ...


Tube feeding might be out of the question then.

Yes, I think they are now affiliated with Vets Now as their OOH service.

Good idea with the broth, I've got some chicken somewhere, I'll make some up.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Um, can I make broth with boneless chicken?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Tube feeding might be out of the question then.
> 
> Yes, I think they are now affiliated with Vets Now as their OOH service.
> 
> Good idea with the broth, I've got some chicken somewhere, I'll make some up.


It might be worth it, in Dave's case, as she's really poorly. Am sure animals come home with the tube in... especially with weight loss.

It's so hard to know what to do is the right thing though.

Still suggest it to the vets because cats might not need the stitches. Might be an easier procedure who knows.

Good luck with the broth.

Fingers crossed at the vets


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

My girls feeding tube was in the neck. Yes it was a short GA.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MilleD 
I give my cats broth with boneless chicken, it comes out nicer if there is skin on the chicken even if no bone but I have done it with skinless chicken & turkey


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MilleD said:


> Um, can I make broth with boneless chicken?


Yes. Simmer for a couple hours you'll get a nice aspic. So sorry you and Dave are going through this. All paws crossed for her.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I would think 2 days sample might be enough. 

It’s going to take a few days to culture so the sooner they start the better I think.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh poor Dave and poor you - would any of the Sheba soups do the trick in the meantime? They are mainly "juice" with a bit of shredded chicken here and there. Just throwing it in as they will be readily available if you've got a supermarket handy.

Thinking of you both X


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@MilleD - I am so sorry to hear about poor Dave's situation, bless her. xx

Have you tried her on Royal Canin Recovery food, or Hills A/D? They're very rich in nutrients and Dave would need less of of them than ordinary cat food, to maintain body condition and energy.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Royal-Canin-Veterinary-Diet-Recovery/dp/B0041TN5OE

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/pet_food/hills_prescription_diet/convalescence_and_recovery

The vet will stock either or both of these.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@MilleD - sorry hun, I meant to ask what treatment the vet has prescribed for the diarrhoea?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

chillminx said:


> @MilleD - sorry hun, I meant to ask what treatment the vet has prescribed for the diarrhoea?


He hasn't. He seems to think it's being caused by the steroid treatment so that is being reduced slowly.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've been syringing in the chicken broth, and she's just had a few licks of food. She seems to want to eat but can't which is odd.

Back at the vets in the morning I guess...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Thinking of you @MilleD


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Quick update, I caved and took her into the vets this morning.

He said he is going to hospitalise her today and do more bloods and IV fluid. If that doesn't pick her up, a tube feed - through the nose as it doesn't require sedation (although I'm sure she'll hate it ).

His fear is that it isn't just IBD and there is something more sinister going on, it may not help. I'm hoping it at least will make her feel a little better.

I'm praying that nothing untoward happens to her whilst she is in there, as if the decision is made that there is nothing else to try, I want the vet to come to the house. I don't want her last minutes to be being scared in the car/vets.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

So sorry there is no improvement yet, fingers stay firmly crossed


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Keeping everything crossed that there is nothing sinister going on and that Dave will pick up soon.
Thinking of you and hoping for better news later xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Just to add that I'm keeping my fingers cross for you both.
Hannah


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

We just have to hope now that she can recover. The tube in the nose is only a short term thing about a week I think. Let’s see how she gets on with some fluids in her. 
Thinking of you! And keep looking in for updates. ❤xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Praying Dave picks up at the vets. You’re both in my thoughts.
Keeping everything crossed for positive updates later.
Sending a truckload of healing vibes Dave’s way. xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Everything crossed for Dave xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thinking of you and sending healing to Dave xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this . keeping everything crossed and healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so glad the vets haven't given up @MilleD and willing to get her more comfortable.

I think once the tube is in place she should feel ok with it and I'm sure the vets can give her stuff to help.

The fluids will help too.

I am thinking of you and Dave and hoping that all will be well xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you and Dave

Hopefully a bit of fluid will help her.

Try not to worry about her stay even though it brings back bad memories.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I keep trying to console myself with the fact that she was so ill when I rescued her from a farm, she's done really well to have the time she had with me.

This is her a few days after we got her:


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I am thinking of you and poor Dave.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

What a gorgeous kitten!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Sending you lots of love and GWS vibes, Dave. What a little cutie. Hope you're doing okay @MilleD xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> What a gorgeous kitten!


If you exclude the cat flu, horrendous diarrhoea and crinkly tail caused by it being trodden on by a calf 

I'm picking her up at 6.30pm. The vet says she wouldn't eat so they are going to give her 3 lots of food via tube then secure the tube and IV line so I can take her home overnight, then take her back in the morning.

He sounded a little defeated on the phone to be honest


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> If you exclude the cat flu, horrendous diarrhoea and crinkly tail caused by it being trodden on by a calf
> 
> I'm picking her up at 6.30pm. The vet says she wouldn't eat so they are going to give her 3 lots of food via tube then secure the tube and IV line so I can take her home overnight, then take her back in the morning.
> 
> He sounded a little defeated on the phone to be honest


Oh hun hoped for better news. Is she comfortable ? I think that is the main thing. I think the vet is doing his best for her. Sending love and vibes. ❤xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Not the news we hoped to read , keeping everything crossed Dave is strong enough to get through this .
Topping up the positive healing vibes and sending them to both of you xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Soozi said:


> Oh hun hoped for better news. Is she comfortable ? I think that is the main thing. I think the vet is doing his best for her. Sending love and vibes. ❤xxx


She should be more comfortable, which I agree is the most important thing.

Oh, absolutely, the vet his trying his best. I think he's frustrated he can't get to the bottom of what's going on.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

buffie said:


> Not the news we hoped to read , keeping everything crossed Dave is strong enough to get through this .
> Topping up the positive healing vibes and sending them to both of you xx


I'm not sure she will be.

I'll be asking about a home visit this evening and whether it is the best thing for her to continue.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MilleD said:


> I'm not sure she will be.
> 
> I'll be asking about a home visit this evening and whether it is the best thing for her to continue.


XXXX


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I'm not sure she will be.
> 
> I'll be asking about a home visit this evening and whether it is the best thing for her to continue.


I'm sure you will know when you bring her home lovie. I think a home visit is best too. She won't be happy being away from you and less stress all round. 
xxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh gosh, just caught up - so sorry hear that things haven't improved with Dave.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Very sad to read this but glad you will be bringing her home. 

You will know if Dave has had enough herself MilleD. 

You really have done everything you possibly can (and so has the vet by the sound of it). 

Thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Very sad to read this MilleD. Once you get her home and see how she is I'm sure you'll know how best to proceed.
Keeping you both in my thoughts xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Well, she's home. I'm pretty sure she's had enough.

My vets don't come out, but work with a company called Dignipets. Does anyone have any experience with them (apologies if it brings back unhappy memories).

The plan at the moment is to take her back in tomorrow, they've taken out the feeding tube in case she wants to eat, but left the IV in. 

I've asked the vet to tell me when he thinks enough is enough. He says maybe one more try tomorrow to try to perk her up.

She is still asking for food and has had a drink, but won't eat anything.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Praying for darling Dave that she turns a corner, My thoughts are with you x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh @MilleD i can feel you pain. I looked at Dignipets with Iv but it wasn't needed. I suppose it depends how quickly they can arrive.

I know you say she is asking for food. Maybe you could put it in your palm and right under her nose. For me anything goes. I fed ham, cheese and malt pastes.

I hope with all my heart for a good outcome. I did the quality scoring sheet a number of times to get some grip on when or was it the right thing to carry on . X


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Will she lap up liquids @MilleD ? If so, you could try blending the Recovery food to make it even more slushy; easier to lap up?


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I used to hand feed Iv as the effort to do it himself on occasion was too much. X


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> Will she lap up liquids @MilleD ? If so, you could try blending the Recovery food to make it even more slushy; easier to lap up?


No, she will swallow if it's syringed into her mouth.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I would syringe water regularly and dilute food. You know @MilleD if she can take it. Water definitely as it's important to keep her hydrated and her mouth fresh

X


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I really feel for you, it’s such a hideous position to be in. Everything crossed she rallies round xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Just tried smushed up sensitivity control food and fortiflora. Not even interested.

I'll try and dilute that with some warm water later. She's lying in the bedroom at the minute and I've put a fleece over her to keep her warm so don't want to disturb her at the mo.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Such a horrid place to be. 

If your vet advises dignipets (and you trust your vet) then I would call them and talk things through. 

I know your vets won’t come out but could you try another local one as well - they can always contact your vet for her history. 

Do you think she needs to go back in the morning or could she just stay at home now. 

I hope she has a peaceful night. I am so sad for you both.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just catching up, am so sorry to be reading this latest update on Dave. 

Such a horrible situation for you. 

My thoughts are with you


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Don’t have words that will comfort you Hun. I wish I could help. Just be near her and hope by some miracle she rallies. 
Thinking of you both. xxx❤❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just sending some more love to you and Dave. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I do hope she will eat better once she gets home xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Sending lots of love to you both. Xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

XXXXX


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thinking of you


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sending more love and strength this morning xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thinking of you & Dave this morning.
Sending healing vibes Dave’s way & love & strength to you xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your support.

@huckybuck she had an IV thing in last night that slightly annoyed her so I think I will give her one more try today.

She climbed up on the bed and lay between us last night which was nice. She's even eaten a couple of teaspoons of tuna this morning and I've given her more vitamin paste. She is drinking on her own.

Anyone ever tried feeding tuna to one cat when you have 4? That's an impossible task right there


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

She's back in the vets. He has said he is going to try to see if a little diazepam will trigger her appetite. We've had a conversation about this being the last try, and that the main thing is for her to be as comfortable as possible and he agreed.

He is also very much in agreement with using Dignipets, he said he really doesn't like pts in the surgery because of the time constraints they are under and the stress the pet feels.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Come on little Dave, willing you on with everything we have. Hope she turns a corner @MilleD xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ali71 said:


> Come on little Dave, willing you on with everything we have. Hope she turns a corner @MilleD xx


Thank you xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sending a truck load of positive healing vibes to all xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Lots of fingers and paws crossed here for Dave.

My thoughts are with you too, it's not a nice situation to be in at all.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Everything crossed for Dave!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I’m here too! Still hoping. xxx❤❤


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've made contact with Dignipets, just so I understand the process.

They seem lovely - the email they sent was really thoughtful.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I've made contact with Dignipets, just so I understand the process.
> 
> They seem lovely - the email they sent was really thoughtful.


Awww lovely! I'm so sorry. How is Dave today is she worse? My thoughts are with you and Dave. ❤❤xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Soozi said:


> Awww lovely! I'm so sorry. How is Dave today is she worse? My thoughts are with you and Dave. ❤❤xxx


I think she's about the same.

She had the IV thing in, and her leg was all taped up - possibly splinted too by the way it looked - and she didn't like that at all, but still managed to get up and down the stairs with me hovering.

And she still complained when I put her in the cat carrier, so she hasn't lost that yet. I just wish she was more of a touchy feely cat so I could comfort her, but she hates being picked up. And will only sit on your lap on her terms. Her favourite is when you are a horizontal duvet human.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m so glad she made it through the night and has eaten something that’s good. 

Willing the diazepam to work and it will hopefully make her feel calmer. 

I think the IV is best left in if you can but perhaps get the vet to check it hasn’t moved etc. 

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

No advice, thinking of you both xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Upping the healing vibes.

In my prayers xxxxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thinking of you both
Come on Dave, willing you to get better.
Topping up the healing vibes xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I think she's about the same.
> 
> She had the IV thing in, and her leg was all taped up - possibly splinted too by the way it looked - and she didn't like that at all, but still managed to get up and down the stairs with me hovering.
> 
> And she still complained when I put her in the cat carrier, so she hasn't lost that yet. I just wish she was more of a touchy feely cat so I could comfort her, but she hates being picked up. And will only sit on your lap on her terms. Her favourite is when you are a horizontal duvet human.


Saffy is the same won't sit on my lap when just sitting down she will just rest her front paws or head on me but in bed it's a different story. 
I think they would have splinted her IV leg hun. Unless you think it's moved I wouldn't worry. 
Just still hoping she improves. You are doing all you can and will know when/if it's time. Just feel helpless for you. xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Thoughts with you


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just sending some love xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've just spoken to the vet and I think that sadly it's the end of the line.

She has been sick so now he doesn't want to tube feed for risk of it going on her lungs. He has put some nutrient something or other in her IV so that should support her for a little bit.

I'm picking her up at 5.40pm.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh @MilleD , so awfully sorry to hear this.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Utterly heartbroken for you, I have been thinking of you and Dave all day and hoping for a miracle :Sorry


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

:'(

How heartbreaking :'(


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh I’m so so sorry 
Have been thinking & praying for Dave. 
Heartbroken for you.
Sending love & support xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @MilleD  My heart is full of sadness for you and Dave. Be brave for her. Much love.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry........................


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

This is just the news we didn’t want hun. I am so sorry. I can’t even think of any words I’m devastated for you love. Be brave for Dave. God bless. ❤❤xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m so very sorry to hear this. Hugs to you...


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I’ve been thinking about you both today, I’m so sorry  xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just caught up with this, acknowledged your post with a like, to say, well what more can anyone say other than thinking of you of course.
Thoughts are with you at this time, and be kind to yourself.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m absolutely gutted for you MilleD.

You have done everything you possibly could for her and given her every chance. 
Equally you now know it’s her time and I do admire you so much for that. 

I pray that it’s peaceful and that you can be at home together. 

Thinking of you so much xxxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Very sorry.
Hugs from us over here.
Xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone.

I've provisionally booked dignipets for tomorrow afternoon with the caveat that if it seems that I can support her over the weekend then it will be Monday.

The vets have given me the rest of the tin of liquivite so at least I've got something to syringe feed her with.

She is still drinking on her own, she's currently upstairs snoozing, but I think the diazepam hasn't worn off yet..

The vet had said he is willing to tube feed her tomorrow if I think that will help, but I'm not sure I want to take her there again.

He was really upset, I think he's got quite close to her, and possibly feels guilty he can't fix her. I'll have to send him something to say thank you when all this is over.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I've just read most of this thread and am now in tears. My heart goes out to you.xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I will be thinking of you tomorrow lovely. 

Would dignipets vet be able to come out over the weekend if necessary? 

I am so pleased she is home, warm and safe with you caring for her. She will be feeling loved xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I've provisionally booked dignipets for tomorrow afternoon with the caveat that if it seems that I can support her over the weekend then it will be Monday.
> 
> ...


I can imagine how your vet feels! He's done his best but i think you are right taking her back is just not going to be helpful! She doesn't need any more prodding and stress at this time. Her being in her own home with you by her side is what she needs now.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I am absolutely devastated for you. She is with you and will feel your love.


Hugs and strength to you xxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> I will be thinking of you tomorrow lovely.
> 
> *Would dignipets vet be able to come out over the weekend if necessary? *
> 
> I am so pleased she is home, warm and safe with you caring for her. She will be feeling loved xx


This was my concern too. A bit "too soon" is always going to be better than too late, in my opinion. If you skip tomorrow, and she suddenly fails over the weekend, what will the plan be for that?....I'm sorry. There isn't any way not painful to say these things. But I am thinking about Dave..I know you are too. Sorry you are going through this. xxxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I can only send you a virtual hug and wish I could ease the awful journey you are going through. 

I know a good end is better than a crisis end but it’s never an easy choice x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thinking of you, wishing you strength


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Another one that’s thinking of you & praying for strength.
Sending support & love xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> I will be thinking of you tomorrow lovely.
> 
> Would dignipets vet be able to come out over the weekend if necessary?
> 
> I am so pleased she is home, warm and safe with you caring for her. She will be feeling loved xx


Yes, if necessary, they can come out over the weekend. Obviously they have less cover than in the week, so it's possible they wouldn't be available if it was urgent.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thinking of you. Another sending lots of support and strength. Xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I think that sadly, today is the day.

She is still fairly mobile, and can navigate the stairs, but everything she does is just weak and slow.

She's got to the point where she isn't responding to me as much when I talk to her.

We had a cuddle in bed this morning, she has eaten a little, and had a drink. I've syringed in some liquivite, but she isn't as accommodating as she was.

She looks like she's had enough now.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Us cuddling this morning


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm so very sorry to read this @MilleD I don't think anyone could have tried harder for her. 

Very sad x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I have no words MilleD. Feeling so sad


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

It’s heartbreaking


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m very sorry to hear this... it’s heartbreaking but you know what it best.

Hannah x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Your love for her is so selfless! Xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I feel so sad for you  sending heaps of love & strength for you both xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear this xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@MilleD do you have company today? X


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> @MilleD do you have company today? X


My OH is coming over when he finishes work at lunchtime. He offered to come over this morning (well yesterday really) but I said I wouldn't mind some time with her.

I've also told my ex as she was really his cat before we split up, he said "oh god", but hasn't asked when it's happening.

My sisters have said I've done my bit by letting him know.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I had my quality time with Loulou before I lost her, it’s the most precious time! So I completely understand why you wanted to be with her.

Yes you did the right thing letting your ex know.

I’m glad you have someone close to hand should you need them.


Stay strong my lovely, goodness knows you have done everything possible and with such care and love. Xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh lovie it’s going to be the hardest but bravest thing to do. She wants to be at peace and not feel so wretched. There is no more you can do now but let her go to rainbow bridge and run free. She knows she was loved. ❤❤xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Agree with everyone, you did your best and now will do the best but hardest thing.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a sad day for you but you are doing the most selfless thing for your gorgeous girl.
If she could speak I'm sure she would thank you for allowing her to slip away with you by her side .
She has had a wonderful life with you ,xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've confirmed with Dignipets for this afternoon.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I will be thinking of you this afternoon lovely. And praying it’s peaceful and quick. 

You are doing the best thing for her you know that xxxxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I’m heartbroken for you, I agree with everyone else, you’ve done everything you could for her. She’s had such a wonderful life with you as her slave.
Sending you strength to get you through the most kindest but hardest time now.
Thinking of you & sending hugs xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> I will be thinking of you this afternoon lovely. And praying it's peaceful and quick.
> 
> You are doing the best thing for her you know that xxxxx


It doesn't feel like it. I still keep expecting her to rally.

Hope can be a terrible thing in the wrong situation.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It must be so hard to know the right time, but you have done everything possible to make her comfortable and only you know how she is feeling now, and you know her better than anyone else. If she is telling you she is ready to go, then she is ready.x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

My thoughts are with you today, heartbroken for you x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> It doesn't feel like it. I still keep expecting her to rally.
> 
> Hope can be a terrible thing in the wrong situation.


As heartbreaking as it is hun you have to try to think it's a final act of great kindness and love. xxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Heartbreaking catching up with todays news

Am so sorry for you @MilleD my thoughts are with you


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thinking of you this afternoon. It’s so hard to decide but it’s the ultimate act of love.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I was really hoping you'd have a positive outcome.

I know there's no words that can make it feel any better, but I'll be thinking of you.
xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thinking of you and Dave........xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

She almost looks like there's nothing wrong in this pic


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Thinking of you @MilleD xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Bless her x She looks tired x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am thinking of you hun.

Viv xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Me too x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I keep trying to type a supportive message but then realise I don't know what to say! So <<hugs>>


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm now a 3 cat household


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry just never seems to be enough...but I am deeply sad for you. There is no doubt that you would have moved every mountain for Dave.

Sleep tight, precious one. Massive hugs to you @MilleD, we will all weep with you X


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I’m so sorry 
Thinking of you.
Run free at the bridge sweet girl.
Sending you strength, love & hugs xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Am so sorry for your loss,

Run free Dave, what a great life she had and to think I have only heard about her recently. Must have missed so much of how she over came all her illnesses as a kitten, calamities of kittenhood, adulthood and antics and most importantly those night time cuddles she did so well.

Be kind to your self @MilleD, my thoughts are with you and yours


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

So very sorry for your loss!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Run free sweet girl ,your life here was filled with love and kindness and you will be missed more than words can ever say xx
Thinking of you @MilleD at this sad time xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss, sleep tight little one.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> Am so sorry for your loss,
> 
> Run free Dave, what a great life she had and to think I have only heard about her recently. Must have missed so much of how she over came all her illnesses as a kitten, calamities of kittenhood, adulthood and antics and most importantly those night time cuddles she did so well.
> 
> Be kind to your self @MilleD, my thoughts are with you and yours


Not to mention scratching my hand to wake me up then sneezing in my face. That was a special treat.

I'm just trying to tell myself now that I did the right thing x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am in tears for you and Dave Hun! I am so sad for you but bless her she won't have to suffer and is at peace. She knew you loved her and helped her in the the most loving way possible at the end. Good night sweet Dave. XXX


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your love for Dave is obvious and you did the kindest thing for her. Xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Not to mention scratching my hand to wake me up then sneezing in my face. That was a special treat.
> 
> I'm just trying to tell myself now that I did the right thing x


I think it's hard sometimes in the position but as been mentioned it's often far better a day too soon than a week to late. I used to never really get that saying to be honest, and I don't think you do till you have kind of been in that position. I was with my old terrier Gem who developed cystitis as well as having arthritis. She had coped amazingly with arthritis for a good few years..then that suddenly got really bad as well as cystitis coming out of no where. So she was struggling, struggling to move and struggling to squat to wee. Needing to wee a lot too. Couldn't have been nice. Of course thought it was a UTI initially but nothing found. But given ABs as precaution anyway. She just looked dreadful. Unhappy unless you said her name, gave her food all happy happy happy. However she was booked in for an ultrasound but I just thought she was struggling so saw a vet. Had never seen her before, and just said will wait for the ultrasound not really listening that it was the arthritis too that I had my concerns about. Small terrier type dog. Goes in vets, I had to carry her in, vet must have seen it as normal. Didn't even ask to her struggle to walk. I kind of kicked myself about it but you know she must be ok. Went in two days later, for her ultrasound which was clear but it was then the vet said but am concerned her arthritis has taken a massive downward spiral in just over a week. Been in previous week for the urine taken from bladder rather than urine collection. Same vet noticed how bad she was, the decline how she was struggling and was on the same wavelength. To be honest I just wished the first vet listened as I know for those two days she struggled when she could have been at peace.

Not sure if my ramblings help you at all @MilleD but it was still hard for me to let her go even that day. Still questioned should I have tried more painkillers as it was another option too. I think we all have guilt whatever the circumstances, that's what makes us human


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

You know, the vet knows, we all know it was the right time for Dave. X


I have no words that will give you any comfort. It’s an awful awful feeling. Xx


Sleep tight Dave sweetheart, you can run free, chase butterflies, eat what you like when you like, be as naughty as you want. 

You will always be loved and remembered xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh @MilleD i am so sorry at the outcome. Yes definitely you did your best by Dave and she has left before things were too much.

I always say this but I truly believe that she knew how much she was loved and I know that that is a great comfort when you question yourself.

Take time to process your loss. I can't bring myself to look at photos yet or the purr video. X


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sleep tight precious girl, I’m so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Devastated for you  you did what was right by her.

Rest easy Dave xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> I think it's hard sometimes in the position but as been mentioned it's often far better a day too soon than a week to late. I used to never really get that saying to be honest, and I don't think you do till you have kind of been in that position. I was with my old terrier Gem who developed cystitis as well as having arthritis. She had coped amazingly with arthritis for a good few years..then that suddenly got really bad as well as cystitis coming out of no where. So she was struggling, struggling to move and struggling to squat to wee. Needing to wee a lot too. Couldn't have been nice. Of course thought it was a UTI initially but nothing found. But given ABs as precaution anyway. She just looked dreadful. Unhappy unless you said her name, gave her food all happy happy happy. However she was booked in for an ultrasound but I just thought she was struggling so saw a vet. Had never seen her before, and just said will wait for the ultrasound not really listening that it was the arthritis too that I had my concerns about. Small terrier type dog. Goes in vets, I had to carry her in, vet must have seen it as normal. Didn't even ask to her struggle to walk. I kind of kicked myself about it but you know she must be ok. Went in two days later, for her ultrasound which was clear but it was then the vet said but am concerned her arthritis has taken a massive downward spiral in just over a week. Been in previous week for the urine taken from bladder rather than urine collection. Same vet noticed how bad she was, the decline how she was struggling and was on the same wavelength. To be honest I just wished the first vet listened as I know for those two days she struggled when she could have been at peace.
> 
> Not sure if my ramblings help you at all @MilleD but it was still hard for me to let her go even that day. Still questioned should I have tried more painkillers as it was another option too. I think we all have guilt whatever the circumstances, that's what makes us human


Thank you for this. You're right, it's difficult whatever the circumstances . Hugs to you.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Very sorry for your loss MilleD.
RIP Dave


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gutted for you Mille D. But proud of you too - you were totally selfless and gave her the last thing you possibly could - to let her go. 

RIP darling Dave in the comfort that you are now at peace and will always be truly loved.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

bluecordelia said:


> Oh @MilleD i am so sorry at the outcome. Yes definitely you did your best by Dave and she has left before things were too much.
> 
> I always say this but I truly believe that she knew how much she was loved and I know that that is a great comfort when you question yourself.
> 
> Take time to process your loss. I can't bring myself to look at photos yet or the purr video. X


I hope you find the strength to do that xxx


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Sleep tight precious one. So sorry @MilleD xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss hun. Run free at rainbow bridge beautiful Dave.









Viv xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So, so sorry for your loss


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Gutted for you Mille D. But proud of you too - you were totally selfless and gave her the last thing you possibly could - to let her go.
> 
> RIP darling Dave in the comfort that you are now at peace and will always be truly loved.


I hope that it was peaceful for her xx


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss MilleD.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Thinking of you this morning @MilleD 
Please be kind to yourself xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for your support guys.

It's not been a good night. Just feel so sad.

I miss her lying on her little ottoman next to the bed and chirruping at me when she thinks she's going to get a fuss.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

They do leave such a horrible hole. 

Sending you strength and support. As time passes the pain gets less sharp and the good memories prevail. Maybe you can find something to work on the pain. Create something, a tribute. After Bonny’s death it helped me to draw her and get the drawings framed and hung. Some prepare a box of memories with favourite toys. There are many ways to deal with pain and sorrow, I hope you find yours.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ChaosCat said:


> They do leave such a horrible hole.
> 
> Sending you strength and support. As time passes the pain gets less sharp and the good memories prevail. Maybe you can find something to work on the pain. Create something, a tribute. After Bonny's death it helped me to draw her and get the drawings framed and hung. Some prepare a box of memories with favourite toys. There are many ways to deal with pain and sorrow, I hope you find yours.


I'm so sorry that you lost Bonny - horrible isn't it?

I've experienced so much death and loss in my life, you'd think I'd be used to it. But it doesn't seem to get any easier.

I keep looking at the lovely picture that ceiling kitty did of the 4 of them for secret santa last year and it makes me sad that it's now out of date.

I know it's early days, but I really don't know what to do with myself. Perhaps a bike ride later if the rain stops.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I'm so sorry that you lost Bonny - horrible isn't it?
> 
> I've experienced so much death and loss in my life, you'd think I'd be used to it. But it doesn't seem to get any easier.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea, something vigorous to feel your body and clear your head will help a bit.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

This came from Dignipets


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

That’s very lovely!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sad for you this morning. 

I think it’s testament to how much she is loved as to how much of a hole she has left behind. 

Keep as busy as you can today and wear yourself out. It’s the only way I could get through losing Cinders. 

This is the worst bit - old adage and all that but it will be ok in time. xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

What a lovely thing dignipets sent you @MilleD I think many of us can relate to that.

Do whatever you feel you need to do, grief has no right and wrongs as you say yourself you have lost people in your life too, so you know how it works. Every loss is different, doesn't make any loss matter more than another though. Pets become a massive part of us, they are just so, there so to speak and listen to are hopes, dreams and fears etc whether we say it out loud or things ruminate in our head.

Again apologises for my ramblings, be kind to yourself and take care.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I can imagine your just numb this morning! They do leave a massive gap in your life don' t they, it's the little things.

I often find myself calling Loulou or looking for her in her favourite spots in the garden. I still haven' t been able to change my calendar blocks. It doesn't matter how many pets you have, they all have a place, you love them for themselves.

@ChaosCat is right, time heals and the love stays exactly the same! So keep busy and keep talking.

I really struggled but thanks to cat chatters I had so much support.

Be kind to yourself xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thinking of you @MilleD your heart will ache during the coming days as realisation hits so keep busy if you can. The empty feeling will pass and be replaced by precious happy memories of Dave. Sending hugs and love. XXX❤


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

...........memories are a great healer xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @MilleD I'm so sorry. Run free Dave, eating all the treats you can dream of. Sending love to you and the other three xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How are you @MilleD stupid question I know! But I am thinking of you x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Same here been in my thoughts too. Sending hugs! xxx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

My thoughts are still with you 
xxxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

You’re in my thoughts as well, hugs xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I’ve been thinking about you too, hope you’re ok as you can be xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi guys, thanks for thinking of me.

I'm ok I think. Still feel desperately sad. I found my OH standing washing up last night having a bit of a cry. Said he was upset by Teddi following him around like a lost soul. I think he is definitely missing her.

Ralph and Jasper not so much.

I did go for a bike ride yesterday, but only about 5 miles as there is a pub 2.5 miles away . My sister came over with her hubby and we all went for a couple of pints. It was nice, took my mind off Dave a little.

Little things set me off. A syringe I'd left upstairs, or the note on the fridge reminding me to give her her steroids, or the appointment card for tomorrow for her


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> What a lovely thing dignipets sent you @MilleD I think many of us can relate to that.
> 
> Do whatever you feel you need to do, grief has no right and wrongs as you say yourself you have lost people in your life too, so you know how it works. Every loss is different, doesn't make any loss matter more than another though. Pets become a massive part of us, they are just so, there so to speak and listen to are hopes, dreams and fears etc whether we say it out loud or things ruminate in our head.
> 
> Again apologises for my ramblings, be kind to yourself and take care.


Don't worry, I like your ramblings :Happy


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't have any words of comfort MilleD but Feeling your loss; thinking of you. Xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awww @MilleD there is no easy way through these times xx

I put photos of Loulou everywhere, and talked to her, I still do, it helped me, so you will find your way but it does take time.

I would try Rescue remedy for Teddi, I used it for Libby and Lottie, it did help xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)




----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Awww @MilleD there is no easy way through these times xx
> 
> I put photos of Loulou everywhere, and talked to her, I still do, it helped me, so you will find your way but it does take time.
> 
> I would try Rescue remedy for Teddi, I used it for Libby and Lottie, it did help xx


I keep seeing her out of the corner of my eye, it's really weird.

This is my favourite picture of her, in her prime.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

And this one.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I keep seeing her out of the corner of my eye, it's really weird.
> 
> This is my favourite picture of her, in her prime.
> 
> View attachment 413789


It hits you in waves doesn't it.  I still think I hear Liddy's bell and I know it's not Saffy as she doesn't have one. Only time will help hun. Sending hugs to you all including your OH bless him. xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am very, very sorry MilleD hun, to hear the sad news of Dave's passing. What a beautiful cat she was - great photos of her, in her prime, bless her. I have a huge soft spot for black cats. xx

I am glad you were able to use Dignipets. I've heard they are kind and compassionate. It was a lovely poem they gave you in condolence.

Thinking of you with much warmth and sympathy, and sending hugs.

RIP beloved Dave, xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

chillminx said:


> I am very, very sorry MilleD hun, to hear the sad news of Dave's passing. What a beautiful cat she was - great photos of her, in her prime, bless her. I have a huge soft spot for black cats. xx
> 
> I am glad you were able to use Dignipets. I've heard they are kind and compassionate. It was a lovely poem they gave you in condolence.
> 
> ...


Thank you x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

No it’s not weird, I swear I still keep seeing Loulou also the amount of times I dream she is sleeping on my bed is unreal. They never leave us! X

Stunning photos! X


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I believe our loved ones do come back to help us through our grief. How they connect and make themselves known varies with each pet and owner


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I still think I see my old dog Jovi an awful lot.

So yep it happens I think even after a few years of passing


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Not long after my last cat passed away, I was sure I heard him coming downstairs a couple of times. It was quite a distinctive sound and we didn't have any other pets.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I still see Bonny’s grey shadow, too. At times when I know Annie is in the garden I see a grey motion, turn my head and there’s no cat, when I was sure I saw something.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Sending some love @MilleD beautiful photos of Dave xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Much love to you @MilleD, Dave was a beautiful beautiful cat, I hope you pain eases over time x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Dave is home now.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

That's a very sweet and touching memorial @MilleD xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That’s beautiful @MillieD, very fitting for such a gorgeous girl. Thinking of you xx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Matrod said:


> That's beautiful @MillieD, very fitting for such a gorgeous girl. Thinking of you xx


That's really beautiful! Such a nice way to remember your girl.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What beautiful way to remember Dave x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww sweet Dave a very precious girl and she was brave to the end. I know the sadness gushes back so I am thinking of you! Have tears in my eyes. Hugs ❤xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

That’s a beautiful memorial for a very beautiful girl.
Thinking of you & sending hugs xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

That's beautiful. Thinking of you xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I've written a card to my vet today to thank him for all he tried to do. I ended up rambling on a bit 

I was questioning at the time if I was doing the right thing, but now, looking back at photos of when she was ill, and a video I took of 'scritchy chin' - something she used to adore - I'm positive I made the right decision for her. Me, on the other hand, not so much....

But I guess we carry on, hold their memory and head on into the next thing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That is lovely @MilleD - I hope that the pain is lessening xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@MilleD it does get easier but little things take you by surprise. I am glad Dave is home x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Lovely memorial.
Xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh gosh, just seen the news about Dave in the Secret Santa thread. So sorry for your loss, sending lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


----------

